# Chat



## hplraid (25. Januar 2007)

Hi ich hätte einen netten Vorschlag für Buffed.de und zwar wie so macht ihr den kein Chat auf? im Quakenet kostet es doch nichts und so kann sich die gesamte Community über den Chat sofort austauschen wen es mal dringend ist.

Ich würde beim Aufbau auch gerne helfen da ich mich gut mit dem mIRC bzw. im Quakenet auskenne.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Januar 2007)

Es gibt im Quakenet schon lange nen Channel namens #buffed.de, allerdings kennt den kaum einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hplraid (25. Januar 2007)

und wie so nicht macht doch zu diesem Chat noch ein java Chat der auch ins Quakenet geht habe ich schon auf vielen Seite gesehen so kommen bestimmt mehr in den Chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aso ja und wenn dort nicht geantwortet wir ist auch klar das da niemand mehr kommt weil einen Channel nur idelsn ist auch net das wahre ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Januar 2007)

hplraid schrieb:


> und wie so nicht macht doch zu diesem Chat noch ein java Chat der auch ins Quakenet geht habe ich schon auf vielen Seite gesehen so kommen bestimmt mehr in den Chat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja.. wenns wirklich was offizielles geben wird, dann wird der Chat vermutlich auf dem Computec-IRC-Server laufen. Ich wunder mich grad wieso es sowas noch nicht gibt... *g*
(Oder liegts an den unterschiedlichen Namens-Datenbanken der verschiedenen Communities? o.O)


----------



## hplraid (26. Januar 2007)

nein wenn dan bitte im Quakenet da ich sonst nicht joinen kann da ich sehr viele channel im Quaknet mit Leite / Betreuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Echtor2k3 (26. Januar 2007)

ach und deswegen kannst du nicht joinen?
Wo is den das problem 2 Server zu joinen (prol?^^)
Btw ist es für die irc-welt und für buffed wohl besser wenn ihr ins quakenet geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(wenn man hier so liest....)
Sry aber is so ;<


----------



## Roran (26. Januar 2007)

Echtor2k3 schrieb:


> ach und deswegen kannst du nicht joinen?
> Wo is den das problem 2 Server zu joinen (prol?^^)
> Btw ist es für die irc-welt und für buffed wohl besser wenn ihr ins quakenet geht
> 
> ...


Der Chan #Buffed.de ist im QNet.

*/join #buffed.de*

In den IRC Client eingeben und Ihr seit bei uns im Channle.
Und die ein @ vor Ihren Namen haben, sind von Buffed.de.

Und habe da auch schon oft da geholfen bei Fragen oder Probleme.


----------



## hplraid (26. Januar 2007)

HI also ich kenne mich gut mit IEC aus als ich brauche da keine Anleitung für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo finde ich auch wenn die ganze Buffed Community ins Qnat geht weil das auch das bekannteste ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS. ich bin schon im Channel aber dort antwortet nie jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS2. Mann kan nur 2 IRC Server joinen wen man einen BNC hat sonst geht das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (26. Januar 2007)

hplraid schrieb:


> HI also ich kenne mich gut mit IEC aus als ich brauche da keine Anleitung für
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


IEC kenne ich leider nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das war auch nicht nur an Dich gerichtet, sondern allgemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn dich das mit den 2 Server Stört, dann gehe doch vom BNC runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich geh ohne BNC in IRC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und deswegen mehr Server nutzen wenn ich will, nutzte aber nur das QNet im Moment.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Januar 2007)

Roran, ich war vorhin im Chat übrigens der echte Carcharoth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (26. Januar 2007)

Könnte man nicht auch einen Java-Chat auf der Hauptseite einbinden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hplraid (27. Januar 2007)

Hi kalr kann man einen Java Chat einbauen es gibt einen Java-Chat der ins Quaknet fürt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Roran ich weiß ja nicht ob du weist was ein BNC ist und für was der gut ist daher muss ich dir sagen ich brauche diesen BNC damit ich die ganzen Channel die ich betreue auch I.O. halten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehron (28. Januar 2007)

> Hi kalr kann man einen Java Chat einbauen es gibt einen Java-Chat der ins Quaknet fürt smile.gif
> 
> und Roran ich weiß ja nicht ob du weist was ein BNC ist und für was der gut ist daher muss ich dir sagen ich brauche diesen BNC damit ich die ganzen Channel die ich betreue auch I.O. halten kann wink.gif


@hplraid: Ich hab schon viel Mist gelesen, aber soviel Mist noch nie *g* Ich bin teilweise mit 3 BNCs auf 3 verschiedenen Servern online und kann dazu sogar noch nen weiteren Server ohne BNC joinen, wo ist bitte dein Problem wenn du doch so ein mIRC pro bist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was das Channel i.O. halten angeht besorg die lieber 3-4 Eggis zieh nen Botnet auf dann musste quasi garnix mehr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic ansich: Quasi fast jede Gaming Comm hat ihren Channel im Quakenet (Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich wie immer die Regel) ansich ist es also sicherlich der logischste Schritt einen "offiziellen" Buffed Chat im Quakenet zu erstellen (sofern ihr einen offiziellen überhaupt machen wollt, kostet ja auch wieder in gewisser Hinsicht Ressourcen bzgl. Manpower die eigentlich besser in andere Sachen gesteckt werden sollten ...)


----------



## Roran (28. Januar 2007)

hplraid schrieb:


> Hi kalr kann man einen Java Chat einbauen es gibt einen Java-Chat der ins Quaknet fürt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da gibts mehr als eine Möglichkeit, was Du mit einem BNC meinen könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1) Berufsverband Niedergelassener Chirurgen
2) BNC-Steckverbinder mit einem Wellenwiderstand von 90 &#937; für bestimmte Netzwerkanwendungen
    ( Bayonet Nut Connector ).
3) oder Du meinst einen Bouncer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja ich hab selbst mal einen BNC gehabt.
Von daher brauchst Du mir keine Nachhilfe in sachen IRC geben.
Ich hatte sogar nen eggdrop.

IRC mach ich schon seit einigen Jahren und mein BNC konnte mehr als auf einen Server gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den muß man(n) so einstellen, das der auf einen anderen Server auch geht.

Wie das geht kannst Du auch hier nach lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.irc-mania.de/bouncer.php



Kehron schrieb:


> Und was das Channel i.O. halten angeht besorg die lieber 3-4 Eggis zieh nen Botnet auf dann musste quasi garnix mehr machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wenn er die Eggis alle noch auf die Server (QNet usw) zusammen stellt, können die sich gegenseitig sogar noch schützten.
Zur not müßte er nur noch ein Trust im QNet beantragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kehron schrieb:


> @ Topic ansich: Quasi fast jede Gaming Comm hat ihren Channel im Quakenet (Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich wie immer die Regel) ansich ist es also sicherlich der logischste Schritt einen "offiziellen" Buffed Chat im Quakenet zu erstellen (sofern ihr einen offiziellen überhaupt machen wollt, kostet ja auch wieder in gewisser Hinsicht Ressourcen bzgl. Manpower die eigentlich besser in andere Sachen gesteckt werden sollten ...)


Es gibt ja 2 Offizielle Channle im QNet, #Buffed.de und #Blasc


----------



## hplraid (28. Januar 2007)

Oh Leute was regt ihr euch den so auf ??

bleibt doch mal smuf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich find es am besten wen der Buffed Channel ins Quakenet kommt/bleibt solte weil das das bekannteste ist.

Und @Kehron du kannst 1 nen BNC nur auf einen Server stellen und nicht in 2 und mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auserdem war das ja auch nur einforschlag weil ich keinen Link zum Channel auf der Seite gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @Roran du weist genau was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und als Mod ist so was unangebracht !

Außerdem war das ja auch nur ein Vorschlag da ich auf der Buffed Seite keinen Link zum Chat gesehen habe !


----------



## Kehron (28. Januar 2007)

hplraid schrieb:


> Und @Kehron du kannst 1 nen BNC nur auf einen Server stellen und nicht in 2 und mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lesen kannste auch nicht .... ich sagte nicht ich bin mit einem BNC auf 2 Servern ... ich sagte ich bin mit 3 BNCs auf 3 verschiedenen Servern und kann ohne nen BNC noch auf nen weiteren joinen wenn ich möchte ...

D.h. für ganz hohle wie dich: mIRC ist schon ewig in der Lage mehrere Verbindungen zu verschiedenen Servern (und ein BNC ist nichts weiteres als eine solche Verbindung) zu managen. Sprich du gehts per mIRC auf deinen BNC und joinst dann noch ganz normal über mIRC jederzeit nen anderen Server ohne das dein BNC davon in irgendeiner Weise beeinflusst wird.... Wenn du dich hier schon als großer IRC Guru ausgeben willst dann solltest du doch zumindest ein gewisses Grundwissen mitbringen damit dir das auch nur irgendwer glaubt ...


----------



## TaZz (29. Januar 2007)

Also ich bin aktiver IRC benutzer und habe auch nen Bouncer, von daher reicht mir der IRC Chat #buffed.de! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings müsste selbst der noch gefüllt werden, genauso wie #blasc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (30. Mai 2007)

Heyho..
Ein normaler Chat wär doch echt super.. Er muss ja nichtmal über Java laufen. Alternativ gibts auch kostenlose Chats im iNet. Sicher.. Werbung.. bla bla bla.. ist doch besser, als nichts, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur mIRC und Co:
 Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, kenn ich mich nicht damit aus, weil ich mich noch nie damit befasst habe und ich sehe es auch nicht wirklich ein es zu tun ^^
Nen netter Link auf dem Index zu nem simplen Chat würde doch ausreichen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



busa


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2007)

Ich würde lieber wieder selbst einen Programmieren *seufz* .. die Zeit... die liebe Zeit...wo bist du nur hin ...


----------



## busaku (30. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber wieder selbst einen Programmieren *seufz* .. die Zeit... die liebe Zeit...wo bist du nur hin ...


Ihr macht das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin da sehr zuversichtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (31. Mai 2007)

Die Zeit würde bestimmt mal jemand finden,allerdings ist da noch die Sache ob es lohnenswert ist oder nicht. Wenn es einen IRC Chat gibt, wofür dann noch einen Webbasierenden? Ich meine ins IRC zu gehen ist doch kein größerer Akt als die URL im Browser einzugeben wenn ihr versteht was ich meine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (16. Juli 2007)

*Thread rauskram*

Moin Community,

also ... ich habe mich in die Wirren des IRC begeben und musst feststellen - beim Betreten der beiden genannten Chats - das keine einzige Person online war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen folgende Frage: Benutzt den überhaupt jemand? 

So long and have a nice week 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Juli 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> *Thread rauskram*
> 
> Moin Community,
> 
> ...




Momentan sind 36 Leute im Channel. Bist du sicher, dass du den richtigen Server erwischt hast?


----------



## Minati (17. Juli 2007)

*hust* *verlegen drein schau*

Ich befand mich auf dem falschen Server .... hab doch eigentlich mit IRC nichts am Hut. Aber irgendwann - so 2 Stunden später habe selbst ich bemerkt, das ich ins Quakenet muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Leute, bei euch ist ja mal gar nix los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich dachte, da wäre mehr Action, aber das war ja ein pures angeschweige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Juli 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> Aber Leute, bei euch ist ja mal gar nix los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt auf die Uhrzeit drauf an... ab 19 Uhr sind die meisten am raiden oder sowas


----------



## Minati (18. Juli 2007)

Das habe ich gestern schon mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiséki (21. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass ZAM doch noch einen eigenen Chat programmiert. Ich sitz nämlich grad auf Arbeit und hatte mir vorgenommen mal ein wenig was in der buffed-Community zu machen, mit Leuten zu reden.. und da wär ein Chat der im Browser läuft ja ne richtig schnieke Sache.. ^^

/wartend...


----------



## Ocian (21. Juli 2008)

Kiséki schrieb:


> Chat der im Browser läuft ja ne richtig schnieke Sache.. ^^



Kann man nicht über Firefox auch ins IRC rein, mir war irgendwie so


----------



## x3n0n (21. Juli 2008)

Mit Chatzilla... oder irgend einem CGI:IRC

//Edit:
bzw. Java Applet, zB.
http://irc.netsplit.de/webchat/index.php.de?net=QuakeNet


----------



## Greeki (21. Juli 2008)

Dazu müssen leider die Ports offen sein... afk weinen!


----------

